# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اصلاح معدل نهایی و معدل کل دیپلم

## Sorme

سلام وقت بخیر، اگه اطلاعی راجع به این مسئله دارین ممنون میشم جواب بدین.
من رشتم تجربیه معدل نهاییم ۱۳ و خورده ای و معدل کل دیپلمم ۱۸ و خورده ای قصد دارم برای رشته حقوق دانشگاه آزاد تهران به صورت شرط معدل(بدون کنکور) انتخاب رشته کنم.
خیلیا بم میگن با این معدل قبول نمیشی، میشه شرایط اصلاح معدل و تاریخش و بم بگید؟

----------


## Little_girl

> سلام وقت بخیر، اگه اطلاعی راجع به این مسئله دارین ممنون میشم جواب بدین.
> من رشتم تجربیه معدل نهاییم ۱۳ و خورده ای و معدل کل دیپلمم ۱۸ و خورده ای قصد دارم برای رشته حقوق دانشگاه آزاد تهران به صورت شرط معدل(بدون کنکور) انتخاب رشته کنم.
> خیلیا بم میگن با این معدل قبول نمیشی، میشه شرایط اصلاح معدل و تاریخش و بم بگید؟


باز باید اونایی که اطلاع دارن باید ج بدن
ولی تا اونجایی که میدونم ترمیم معدل هم بری معدل تغییر نمیکنه همون میمونه چون دیپلمت صادر شده
فقط نمره های نهایی تغییر میکنه اونم میفرستن فقط واسه سازمان سنجش برا کنکور
حالا این شنیده هامه باز بچه ها  اطلاعاتشون از من بیشتره میان ج میدن

----------


## Sorme

> باز باید اونایی که اطلاع دارن باید ج بدن
> ولی تا اونجایی که میدونم ترمیم معدل هم بری معدل تغییر نمیکنه همون میمونه چون دیپلمت صادر شده
> فقط نمره های نهایی تغییر میکنه اونم میفرستن فقط واسه سازمان سنجش برا کنکور
> حالا این شنیده هامه باز بچه ها  اطلاعاتشون از من بیشتره میان ج میدن


اره درست میگی رفتم راجبش خوندم

----------

